# Just got my 'new' SIG 239 .40



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

THIS is the pistol I've been looking for. Quality manufacture, right size, shape, balance, caliber and a few nice extras.









Sig 239 in .40; got a 357 SIG barrel and mags for both rounds, the grips shown, plus the standard equipment grips and Hogue wrap-around rubber grips. Low round count and little wear.

Now. Do I really need my SP 2340? :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful gun. I've always liked the 239's and came close to owning one more than once. Slim, accurate, versatile. etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet - I always love Sigs w/ that type of wooden grip


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

whats ur reivew on the 239 i was looking at that for my carry gun whenever i get my permit? hows it shoot how is it for the carry! let me know about it


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I had a 239 in 9mm. Its an excellent little piece!! I just can't stand DA/SA for a carry arm.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Kansas you sure got one nice looking pistol there. I like them wood grips a lot. Don't forget we need a range report and a few more pictures. I bet that little shooter cost a perty penny? Good luck with her.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ Kansas, that's a real nice piece of hardware. A very nice find with both barrels & mags..... nice work :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Been looking into one of those myself. A gentleman had one at the range today similar to that but stainless instead of blued. It was his first time firing it and he appeared to be very happy.

Those night sights on there, too?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> ...Those night sights on there, too?


Yes they are.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> ...Don't forget we need a range report and a few more pictures. I bet that little shooter cost a perty penny? Good luck with her.


So far I've only put 5 or 6 magazines through it, mostly to be sure of my defense ammo. No problems and easy to control.

Price-wise, it was close to what people are paying for a NIB - but it shows very little wear, came with three sets of quality grips, a 357 SIG barrel, and a bag of SIG mags for both .40 and 357 SIG - I think I made a good deal.

As a carry pistol it's hard to beat.

Here it is in 'casual, everyday' wear


----------



## ct239 (Jan 27, 2007)

i have the 239. im short and skinny but i still carry it with me.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*They do dress up nice.*

The lesser expensive Sigs come out of the box pretty utilitarian, but a few aftermarket enahancements and they really show off that great Sig quality. If I hadn't just bought the XD45 Tactical a Sig or a Para CCO would be next on my must have list.


----------



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats on the sig...nice choice! I like the grips as well. enjoy!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good Deal..*



kansas_plainsman said:


> So far I've only put 5 or 6 magazines through it, mostly to be sure of my defense ammo. No problems and easy to control.
> 
> Heck don't worry about the price as long as the pistol does what you want it to do. It's good looking one for sure. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> THIS is the pistol I've been looking for. Quality manufacture, right size, shape, balance, caliber and a few nice extras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For carry, the 239 really is an elegant little piece, particularly with those swanky wood grips. You don't really notice how nice it feels until you pick it up and handle it a little. God, that really is a sweetheart. I have a Sig P225 that I really enjoy shooting, but those wood grips are hard to come by for a pistol that isn't manufactured anymore, especially for anything like what I can afford.


----------

